# CPT FOR Fluoroscopic  airway  evaluation



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the CPT for Fluoroscopic  airway  evaluation of a 7 month old.

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------

